# iOS 5 Beta 4 Problem



## samplescrub (Aug 5, 2011)

I became an iOS Apple Developer as of yesterday and I went online to get my iOS 5 Beta 4 to start making apps for the new iOS, and I installed the firmware onto my iPod 4G (don't want to risk my iPhone 4 at this point with a beta), and I got it installed...but there's one ginormous issue. It says that my device isn't registered with the Developer Portal on Apple's website when it IS. So I connect all the way through the WiFi process, it's connected, then I get to this screen that says:

"This device is not registered as part of the iPhone Developer Program.##br####br##If you are a member of the Program, please register your device in the @@[email protected]@."

That's exactly what it says. What exactly does it mean? I already entered my UDID into the Portal, so why am I having this trouble? If I try to connect it to iTunes, iTunes will tell me:

"We're unable to complete your activation.

This device is not registered as part of the iPhone Developer Program.

If you are a member of the Program, please register your device in the iPhone Developer Program Portal ."

There is no restore button, there is nothing. The only thing I can click on is 'iPhone Developer Program Portal' which takes me to where I have already put in my UDID. Someone please help me! If it is still possible for me to downgrade back to iOS 4.3.3, then that is perfectly fine. And I don't care about getting all of my data back because I use this iPod as a mess around. Thank you for your help!


----------



## samplescrub (Aug 5, 2011)

BTW, I am using Windows 7.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi samplescrub and Welcome to TSF,

This message is very general and is most likely not a fault with the UDID itself. You need to make sure that iTunes is available to connect to the internet, to verify with Apples servers that it is infact added.

Also note that once you've added the UDID it can take up to 30 minutes for it to be activated properly.


----------

